# A couple steaks.



## DocSteve (Aug 27, 2020)

Couple steaks, bacon mashed potatoes, shrimp and a prosciutto stuffed pepper.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice job friend.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 27, 2020)

Great meal.  How long in the SV and did you sear after the SV?


----------



## DocSteve (Aug 27, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Great meal.  How long in the SV and did you sear after the SV?


3 hrs at 126F. Garlic butter coated.
 Remove and seared at 1550F.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 27, 2020)

1550?   Wow


----------



## DocSteve (Aug 27, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> 1550?   Wow


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

Fine looking meal! Steak looks perfect. Nice job

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice well rounded meal. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 28, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work, just how I like my steaks, Like! RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 28, 2020)

Great looking steaks Steve! Look cooked to perfection!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks delicious Doc!
Perfectly done for us!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 28, 2020)

Very nice looking meal steve


----------

